# Trouble with depositing with RCI SA



## magiroux (Dec 17, 2008)

Like many here I took advantage of the favorable exchange rate and paid my levies last month. All were approved for payment and within the range to be deposited into my RCI Account.

I have been trying to get three weeks (2 different resorts) deposited since 11/25. I have tryed sending Marli, Charl & "the specialists" , several times, all the info needed to complete the deposit and still nothing. 

I know they will be leaving soon for a long Christams break and was hoping to get my weeks deposited beforehand. Is anyone else having this issue & is there any other contact than these that I can forward my info to?

TIA!!!


----------



## vincenton (Dec 17, 2008)

I am also having problem depositing a few of my SA weeks.

Vincent.


----------



## Dottie (Dec 17, 2008)

Same here--I just checked tug to see if anyone else was having a problem.  Sorry that you are.  I sent an email to the Specialist at RCI yesterday and had a return emila this am from Chetty Deshan asking me to send written verification from the Resort that the 09 levy was paid.  I just emailed him back that it was and that the resort oks deposits even if it is not paid and told him that we have been doing this for years and asked him that if he is new please seek help from a supervisor.  I will update tomorrow on his response.  The resort I deposited is Glenmore Sands.


----------



## magiroux (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes - I also rec'd a "CC" message from Deshen Chetty asking Sudwala to, "please advise on dates". Her message was attached to the original deposit request from Sudwala to RCI SA that read this: 

 103H13 – Week 29 in 2009 (23 July to 30 July 2009)

 310H15 – Week 31 in 2009 (6 August to 13 August 2009)

  

I also have a Glenmore Sands that is still waiting to be deposited after three requests.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 17, 2008)

*Clearance Code.*

In recent years, Lowveld Lodge has been issuing _Clearance Codes_ as evidence that levies have been paid.  Apparently RCI needs to know the _Clearance Code_ before it will bank a week. 

Also, last year Lowveld Lodge send out a Mandatory Form of some kind requiring everybody on the deed to attest to the fact that we will be banking our week(s) with RCI rather than renting out our time or showing up & checking in ourselves.  From what I understand, we won't be required to keep on signing more Mandatory Forms year after year. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dottie (Dec 18, 2008)

Email from Chetty Deshan that my Glenmore Sands was activated.  Checked my account and all is well.  I was very pleased.  It seems to pull as well as my red Silver Sands which means no terrific, but lots of choices available.


----------



## magiroux (Dec 18, 2008)

Seems Chetty Deshan is now the "go to" person to get things done. Logged into my account this AM and both Sudwalas were there. Sent a message off to Chetty about my GS and within a half hour rec'd a message back that it was all set, and it was!!! :whoopie: 

FYI, my GS trade power seems to have decreased a bit from last year's deposit, as well as my SilverSands deposited back in October, and my Sudwalas seem to have increased (they were total dogs after Black Sunday), so now all my SA's seem to trade *about* the same.

Thanks for all your help


----------



## Karen G (Jan 4, 2009)

magiroux said:


> Seems Chetty Deshan is now the "go to" person to get things done.


What is her email address, please?


----------



## vincenton (Jan 5, 2009)

Karen G said:


> What is her email address, please?



Hello,

   The email address for the person above is...

Deshen.Chetty@rci.com

The name should be Deshen Chetty.

Vincent.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 5, 2009)

vincenton said:


> Hello,
> 
> The email address for the person above is...
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for your help.  I've emailed her today.
Karen


----------



## zinger (Jan 16, 2009)

Karen G said:


> What is her email address, please?



I too would love to get her email... anyone out there that can either post it or email it?  thanks!!


----------



## Karen G (Jan 16, 2009)

zinger, her email is in post #9 above.


----------



## zinger (Mar 2, 2009)

*Any luck depositing lately???*

I've paid my maintenance fees and have emailed Chetty Deshan several times with no response.  Anyone get a response lately??  thanks.


----------



## kewanee (Mar 2, 2009)

zinger said:


> I've paid my maintenance fees and have emailed Chetty Deshan several times with no response.  Anyone get a response lately??  thanks.



I deposited my Durban Sands last week.  After getting verification of my payment from DS (that took about 3 weeks waiting for replies), I forwarded
the email to  TheSpecialists@rci.com requesting banking.  I got a reply that it was done in two days and they were showing in my online account.  I also sent a separate request to them for some other paperwork and I also received an email back in two days.


----------



## zinger (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  I'll email them and post if successful.


----------



## Dunk (Mar 6, 2009)

This is the email address I used.
TheSpecialists@rci.com


----------



## skimble (Mar 24, 2009)

I've had trouble depositing my Seaviews week.  Apparently at some point last year, my 2009 week bounced.  I didn't get a letter, notice, nothing.  
It's just happenstance that I called to get my 2010 week in the bank and deposited for PFD.  
Lost story short, after confirming no problems with verification from my resort, the problem was fixed with an email to Marli, however, I've now lost ALL point value for my 2009 week.  

This totally sucks... my week was worth 39K points, but it's a lousy trade as a last minute deposit.  I'm on the phone with RCI right now trying to get those points deposited retroactively.  

This goes right to the heart of having two separate but integral systems for the same company on two different continents.


----------



## skimble (Mar 27, 2009)

skimble said:


> I've had trouble depositing my Seaviews week.  Apparently at some point last year, my 2009 week bounced.  I didn't get a letter, notice, nothing.
> It's just happenstance that I called to get my 2010 week in the bank and deposited for PFD.
> Lost story short, after confirming no problems with verification from my resort, the problem was fixed with an email to Marli, however, I've now lost ALL point value for my 2009 week.
> 
> ...



The RCI rep I spoke with talked with 3 supervisors and after about 20 minutes on the phone (hold) with him, and after reading through all the notes in my file, they agreed to post my PFD retroactively.  
Only... they never did it... the points aren't there (yet?.)  
The RCI guy probably had me on hold, gave me a load of BS, then put me on hold, gave me another load, put me on hold, then politely gave me what I wanted.  
At any rate, it looks like I got bit by this deposit problem-- and I'm not sure if I can get it fixed.


----------

